# What to start with



## @cliff (20/3/17)

I am about to buy a new mod, I was looking at the Eleaf Ijust s or the Smok V8?

My end goal is to stop smoking but the potential to enjoy the 0% vapes is also appealing in the long run.

I did buy a kangertech Evod system about three years ago but that put me off vaping at the time as it was poor and would leak all the time.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Stosta (20/3/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> I am about to buy a new mod, I was looking at the Eleaf Ijust s or the Smok V8?
> 
> My end goal is to stop smoking but the potential to enjoy the 0% vapes is also appealing in the long run.
> 
> ...


Hey Cliff!

You'll be pleased to know that things have come a long way since the days of the EVODs, even though they served their purpose for many.

Personally I would go with a box mod, that has a variable wattage function. Being able to adjust the kind of vape you want like that makes a HUGE difference. As far as I know, you're best bet would be something like the Pico kit. Affordable and flexible, and also a reliable little beast.

You specifically want a pen-styled device? I know that was important to me when I started vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## @cliff (20/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey Cliff!
> 
> You'll be pleased to know that things have come a long way since the days of the EVODs, even though they served their purpose for many.
> 
> ...



Hi Stosta,
Thanks for the response. I was hoping to go the pen-styled route, I am open to suggestions however.

I had a look at the pico mega but it seems bulky.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (20/3/17)

You cant go wrong with either but I feel the smok tanks are the best for vapor and flavor. Im using the baby beast on my ijust s battery and no complains

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/17)

The Vaporesso Taro Nano kit is also something to consider. Very small. Good build in battery (2500 mAh) life. Top airflow - no leaking. Takes EUC coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WELIHF (20/3/17)

Eleaf Asper is very nice in terms of physical size and feel, basically pen style.
80w TC mod, 18650 so you can get spare batteries.


----------



## @cliff (2/4/17)

Hey guys,
Thanks for the advice, the Smok Stick Kit is a winner. I have had it for just over a week now and I'm loving it. 
I went from a box of stinkies a day to 2 at most and the craving for it is diminishing daily!!! 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

